# Steel Connection Design



## Genuine_Opinion (Nov 24, 2009)

I need to design some unconventional steel connections based on the specific structural need. Can anybody suggest some good reference / text book based on ASD / LRFD method referring to AISC Steel Manual, Rev. 13.

Thank you for your response.

Regards,

G. O.


----------



## McEngr (Nov 25, 2009)

Genuine_Opinion said:


> I need to design some unconventional steel connections based on the specific structural need. Can anybody suggest some good reference / text book based on ASD / LRFD method referring to AISC Steel Manual, Rev. 13.
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


I would suggest Roark's formulas for stress and strain. Then, if it's in a high seismic region, I would check out FEMA 350.


----------

